
Show HN: Mesmerising – blockchain visualisation - inthebitcoin
http://dailyblockchain.github.io/
======
cyberferret
Wow - Mesmerising is correct! Tip: Stay on the page for a minute at least.

Loved watching those outlying transaction dragging tendrils through others as
they were associated... I actually found the visualisation helpful to mentally
mapping how blockchains work - I had a more linear/tree representation in mind
when thinking of them, but this shows that it is almost like a fractal
function...

------
wingerlang
Youtube video? My laptop is having trouble with WebGL.

EDIT: Nevermind, FF worked.

